
Ask HN: Applying to Work in a Different State - owlfinnz
I’m currently working in state A and would like to move to state B. I’ve been applying to jobs in State B however after many filled out applications I’m having trouble getting a call back. Also just graduating and taking on an IT role for 3 months probably won’t help my case when looking to move. I’ll keep it short I’m not happy at my current place and dread it every day, any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks
======
auslegung
I was told to put on my resume an address in State B. I’ve heard from others
that swear their response rate improved immediately after doing this.

~~~
owlfinnz
Thanks for the response my only concern with it is that my current position
would be fairly easy to pin point to state A because of the name of the
company.

